# Length of time set by Co on puter



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Does the time the puter is on reflect in the time allotted me a month by the company im with, Wild screw, er blue? I leave it on all day and until I go to bed. 
By the way, I had a much better deal with Hugh, and I had ran out of their contract.


----------



## jwal10 (Jun 5, 2010)

Are you on an unlimited plan or you pay for time used? I am on unlimited, no extra charges, same cost each month no matter how much I use it. Or are you talking about if the computer is on but you are offline? Off line, no cost even if computer is turned on. If you forget to go offline, they will charge you....James


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

James im on a limited plan. It turns over on the 89th, both at Hugh and screw/ blue.

Im talking about leaving the puter on but doing other things during the day, and being away from it.


----------



## po boy (Jul 12, 2010)

FarmboyBill said:


> James im on a limited plan. It turns over on the 89th, both at Hugh and screw/ blue.
> 
> Im talking about leaving the puter on but doing other things during the day, and being away from it.


If the computer is just on and you are not online, it does use your allotted time.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

OK Thanks PB


----------



## Harry Chickpea (Dec 19, 2008)

Huh? What are you thinking?
http://www.wildblue.com/customers/data-allowance-policy

Wild Blue, Exede, and Hughes all have DATA allowance caps. How long you leave your computer powered on or connected has ZERO influence by itself. I have one computer on 24/7/365 and the only time I've ever run up against data caps were when IDIOT programmers were pushing updates and ads.


----------



## Kung (Jan 19, 2004)

Harry probably has the closest answer. Whether or not the computer is on has no bearing, for the most part. Now, if the computer's on, and you have programs that stream data from the internet (be they anything from streaming audio to a weather applet) or the like, that would use up some data, but for the most part it'd be negligible.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Well, I don't understand how I can use up 10 GB a month in 3 weeks or less. Im not on it after other stuff what I would think was all that much. Just, for the most part, in here, and checking mail maybe a doz times a day.


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

When you are not on the internet, do you put your computer into sleep mode? I wouldn't think it would use any data when asleep. 

You can average what your usage is with this calculator:
http://www.cableone.net/Pages/datacalculator.html


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

No I don't put it in sleep mode. How do I do that? 
As to your second. I don't understand how to use it. I don't know what length of time a GB is.


----------



## TMTex (Apr 5, 2013)

A GB isn't a length of time. It's an amount of data. Think of your allotted GB as a bucket and your internet as a water hose. As the water flows and fills your bucket, you get closer to the bucket overflowing. The overflow is where your overage charges come from.

The more data flowing through the connection, the faster your bucket will fill. Even if you don't have your browser open, an automatic update can turn the faucet on. 

Since you don't understand computers, I'd strongly suggest that you turn your computer off until you're ready to use it. That would save you a lot of grief.


----------



## Harry Chickpea (Dec 19, 2008)

The usual suspects apply. Use malwarebytes, turn off automatic updates on all programs, skip file sharing, yada yada. You could take the puter to a tech and have it checked out.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

If you want to leave the computer itself on, you absolutely have to turn OFF your internet connection or you will use data.


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

FarmboyBill said:


> No I don't put it in sleep mode. How do I do that?
> As to your second. I don't understand how to use it. I don't know what length of time a GB is.


What kind of operating system do you have? One of us can lead you through the process of setting the sleep mode. I have mine set to 20 minutes of non-activity. Then it goes to sleep. 

On the website I linked to, you don't need to know anything about GBs. Just go through the chart and move the slider on each section to approximately how much you use. For example, the first section is web browsing -- move the slider to how many hours you are surfing the web a month. 
60 hours of general and 30 of multi-media a month uses up 1.3 GB a month. Play with the chart, putting in your usage to get an idea of how much bandwidth you use.


----------



## mnn2501 (Apr 2, 2008)

FarmboyBill said:


> Well, I don't understand how I can use up 10 GB a month in 3 weeks or less. Im not on it after other stuff what I would think was all that much. Just, for the most part, in here, and checking mail maybe a doz times a day.


In the past you have said you watch a lot of You Tube video's. If that is still the case, that's where your data usage is.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

yep, and ive toned that down, and im getting used to shutting it off.


----------

